# LTZ RS Mud Guards



## dwied (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anybody found mud guards that will fit 2012 LTZ RS?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't found any. I was told at purchase mud guards are not compatible with RS Cruzes.


----------



## dwied (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you had any problems with paint chips on your LTZ-RS without mud guards?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No paint chips. But one of my RS badges are peeling (the red decal).


----------



## dane-92 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah my rs sticker inserts (red) peeled so i went to the dealer and they ordered me new ones.. its frustrating cause I know they'll peel again


----------



## dwied (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks I just got my LTZ-RS this week. I hate to try to put cheap non-molded guards on. Think I'll just keep the touch up paint handy.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

dane-92 said:


> Yeah my rs sticker inserts (red) peeled so i went to the dealer and they ordered me new ones.. its frustrating cause I know they'll peel again


they might not had mine since october and i havnt had ANY issues with them peeling at all


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Same here , my badges have been good so far, knock on wood haha !


----------

